# Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard​*Soeben hat auch die FDP auf einem kleinen Parteitag beschlossen, Jamaika zu bilden mit der CDU und den GRÜNEN.

Durch die Koalition der FDP in Schleswig Holstein mit den im Kern anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN, insbesondere Minister Habeck (GRÜNE), der für den Abknüppelparagraphen in Schleswig Holstein zuständig ist, müssen wir angesichts der nun in der Praxis von der Theorie (Antwort der FDP auf unseren Wahlprüfstein) abweichenden Handlungsweise der FDP leider nochmal nachfragen, wie die FDP nun wirklich zu Anglern und Angeln steht.

Daher ging die folgende Nachfragemail an Parteichef Lindner und die zuständigen Herren  für die damalige Antwort an uns:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Lindner,
> sehr geehrter Herr Scholl,
> 
> 
> ...



*Aktualisierung 01.08. 2017*

Hier die Antwort der FDP (Abteilung Politische Analyse) zur Nachfrage


> Dass wir Freie Demokraten mit unserem Leitbild „Schützen durch Nützen“ in Fragen der Land- und Gewässernutzung eine grundsätzlich andere Haltung einnehmen als die Grünen, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Da sich Ihre Redaktion in Baden-Württemberg befindet, dürfen wir darauf hinweisen, dass wir Freie Demokraten dort erst im vergangenen Jahr unter anderem unter Verweis auf die Themen Agrarpolitik, Jagdgesetz und Nationalpark eine damals mögliche Regierungsbeteiligung unter grüner Führung entschieden abgelehnt haben. In Schleswig-Holstein war die Ausgangssituation jedoch eine völlig andere. Erstens war „Jamaika“ dort die letzte verbliebene Möglichkeit einer Regierungsbildung. Und zweitens besteht in Schleswig-Holstein unter CDU-Führung in vielen Bereichen der dortigen Landespolitik eine größere programmatische Schnittmenge für die FDP.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bleibt es bei unserer Antwort auf Ihre Wahlprüfsteine, wonach wir Freie Demokraten Regelungen wie den von Ihnen genannten § 39 Abs. 1 des Fischereigesetzes für das Land Schleswig-Holstein für ungeeignet halten. Sie führen in unnötiger Weise zu einem Mangel an Rechtsklarheit, Rechtssicherheit und in der Praxis zu einer Hürde hinsichtlich eines nachhaltigen Umgangs mit Fischbeständen. Aus diesem Grund hat die Vereinbarung über Runde Tische zu fischereirechtlichen Problemen wie der „Zulässigkeit des Zurücksetzens von maßigem Beifang oder von maßigen Fischen“ auch Eingang in den Koalitionsvertrag gefunden. Es war der FDP Schleswig-Holstein wichtig, diesen Punkt eben nicht stillschweigend aus dem Koalitionsvertrag auszuklammern, sondern deutlich zu machen, dass hier Diskussions- und Handlungsbedarf besteht.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Tja, je weniger FDP gewählt wird, desto größer wird aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Jamaika!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Es wird umso mehr FDP gewählt, wenn man dafür *NICHT* wie in SH zum* DANK für FDP wählen dann einen grünen Minister bekommt!!*..

Nicht nur leere Versprechungen (das können alle Parteien) - TATEN und FAKTEN zählen.

Und die sehen im Falle FDP-SH eben anglerfeindlich aus, im Gegensatz zu den absolut anglerfreundlichen Antworten der Bundes-FDP..

Zumindest WILL ICH als Angler VORHER mal wissen, was Sache ist, wenn das so diametral auseinander geht wie hier bei der FDP, daher die Nachfrage.

Ich warte in Ruhe die Antworten ab...


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Du hast doch schon wieder Blutdruck, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

jepp............


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Nur um das klar zu machen NOCHMAL:
*Die Antwort de Bundes-FDP auf unseren Wahlprüfstein war anglerfeundlich, kompetent und vorwärts gerichtet.*

ABER:
Wenn jedoch in den Ländern wie in S-H dann von Parteigliederungen GEGEN solche klare Aussagen der Bundespartei anglerfeindlich gehandelt wird (und das Beispiel Kite-Surfer zeigt ja,  dass die FDP konnte, als sie wollte - bei Anglern WOLLTE sie also augenscheinlich nicht in SH), dann MUSS man nachfragen, was nun gilt.   

Ich denke, das habe ich auch nachvollziehbar ausgeführt und konkret gefragt. 

Nun liegt es an der Bundes-FDP klar zu machen, wo sie in Sachen Angeln und Angler stehen - wie in SH bei Anglern bei Kitern mit Kampf gegen GRÜNE!

Oder wie in SH, indem sie Angler fallen lassen und da nix durchsetzen trotz vorheriger klarer, anderer Aussage......???


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

offtopic an:
Ich wills mal so sagen:
Ich will klare Aussagen von Parteien, ob anglerfeindlich oder anglerfreundlich...

Und ich will nachhaken, wenn sich wie hier rausstellt, dass Theorie und Praxis (im politischen Handeln) auseinanderklaffen. 

Natürlich ist auch mir klar, dass ich auch übers Anglerboard - als starkes Medium - die Parteien nicht besser machen kann und dass für Macht gelogen und betrogen werden wird - die einen mehr, die anderen weniger.. 

Und natürlich kann ich alleine in einer Welt mit überwiegend anglerfeindlicher Politik und Behörden sowie meist angerfeindlchen Verbänden und meist angelpolitisch desinteressierten Anglern nicht alleine das Rad zurück Richtung Angler und Angeln drehen - so what??

Was ich auch alleine kann (und werde, bis sie den Sargdeckel über mir zumachen - AUS PRINZIP!): 
*Stachel im Fleisch sein* von Politik, Behörden und Verbanditen!


Und dass man auch Politik(er) ins Schwitzen bringen kann mit sowas, seht ihr hier beim CDU-mann, der ganz schön zu tun hatte wegen der Koalition und dem Einknicken der CDU in B-W mit den anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN (ich verteil die Schelte ja parteipolitisch neutral: JEDER Anglerfeind kriegt seinen Anteil ab!):
[youtube1]IAjfZZL-99w[/youtube1]



In diesem Sinne werd ich weiterstacheln gegen ALLE, die was GEGEN Angler machen statt für sie......

Venceremos!!

offtopic aus....

*Zum Thema:*
Und nu werd ich warten, ob und was an Antwort kommt, um das zu archivieren und später wieder verwenden zu können.
Je nach dann festgestellter Übereinstimmung in der angelpolitischen Praxis pro oder contra FDP (um die es hier ja geht)...


----------



## rippi (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Tja sowas passiert halt, wenn eine Satirepartei den Leuten verspricht pro Angler zu sein, in Wirklichkeit aber nur Satire im Landtag betreiben will. Dann kommen halt solche Koalitionen bei raus. 

 Ach und Thomas? Warum fragst du jetzt die FDP schon zum 2ten Mal, während du der PARTEI immer noch nichts geschrieben hast. Das ist schon sehr grenzwertig, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Nö, weil wir Parteien angeschrieben haben, die eine reelle Chance zu dem Zeitpunkt unseres Schreibens hatten, in den Bundestag zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

Wage ich schwerst zu bezweifeln, zudem bleibt das Thema hier die Nachfrage bei der FDP ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*

*Aktualisierung 01.08. 2017*

Hier die Antwort der FDP (Abteilung Politische Analyse) zur Nachfrage


> Dass wir Freie Demokraten mit unserem Leitbild „Schützen durch Nützen“ in Fragen der Land- und Gewässernutzung eine grundsätzlich andere Haltung einnehmen als die Grünen, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Da sich Ihre Redaktion in Baden-Württemberg befindet, dürfen wir darauf hinweisen, dass wir Freie Demokraten dort erst im vergangenen Jahr unter anderem unter Verweis auf die Themen Agrarpolitik, Jagdgesetz und Nationalpark eine damals mögliche Regierungsbeteiligung unter grüner Führung entschieden abgelehnt haben. In Schleswig-Holstein war die Ausgangssituation jedoch eine völlig andere. Erstens war „Jamaika“ dort die letzte verbliebene Möglichkeit einer Regierungsbildung. Und zweitens besteht in Schleswig-Holstein unter CDU-Führung in vielen Bereichen der dortigen Landespolitik eine größere programmatische Schnittmenge für die FDP.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bleibt es bei unserer Antwort auf Ihre Wahlprüfsteine, wonach wir Freie Demokraten Regelungen wie den von Ihnen genannten § 39 Abs. 1 des Fischereigesetzes für das Land Schleswig-Holstein für ungeeignet halten. Sie führen in unnötiger Weise zu einem Mangel an Rechtsklarheit, Rechtssicherheit und in der Praxis zu einer Hürde hinsichtlich eines nachhaltigen Umgangs mit Fischbeständen. Aus diesem Grund hat die Vereinbarung über Runde Tische zu fischereirechtlichen Problemen wie der „Zulässigkeit des Zurücksetzens von maßigem Beifang oder von maßigen Fischen“ auch Eingang in den Koalitionsvertrag gefunden. Es war der FDP Schleswig-Holstein wichtig, diesen Punkt eben nicht stillschweigend aus dem Koalitionsvertrag auszuklammern, sondern deutlich zu machen, dass hier Diskussions- und Handlungsbedarf besteht.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 01.08. 2017*
> 
> Hier die Antwort der FDP (Abteilung Politische Analyse) zur Nachfrage
> 
> ...


Der Teil stört mich gewaltig, weil es bedeuten kann, dass eine FDP - Stimme dann zu einem grünen Minister führt.

Auch wenn ich die anderen Punkte für nachvollziehbar halte.


----------

